# Can I put a betta with my upsidedown cat and kuhli loach?



## ddawgs3 (May 13, 2010)

The title!:fish:


----------



## uglyfishyay (Jan 16, 2010)

i would say no. but i dont know the size of your cat . and i would upgrade to a bigger tank.


----------



## ddawgs3 (May 13, 2010)

My cat is barely an inch and they can both be in a five gallon


----------



## uglyfishyay (Jan 16, 2010)

my cat is 6 inches. and wouldnt survive ina 5gallon.


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

A five gal? That is really overstalked. Those fish will have shorter lives than normal and probably get stunted...It's your tank though and you can do whatever you want. I would prefer you don't ask "Why did all my fish die?" though a year from now when they should have been in a 10-20 in the first place.

I'm really sorry, but I hate when people over stalk their aquariums


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

chocolatecrunch said:


> A five gal? That is really overstalked. Those fish will have shorter lives than normal and probably get stunted...It's your tank though and you can do whatever you want. I would prefer you don't ask "Why did all my fish die?" though a year from now when they should have been in a 10-20 in the first place.
> 
> I'm really sorry, but I hate when people over stalk their aquariums


He would be asking why did all my fish die in a month tops. And I would also say no. Betta's are aggressive (sometimes) so in a crampt tank the betta would get weird, and might try and kill the other fish. Plus those cats do get big. I know many people keep bettas as community fish including chocalte here, but I don't think I ever would want to risk my fish.

My suggestion would be to upgrade to a 15 or larger if possible and then consider the betta.


----------



## gypsity (May 19, 2010)

the solution seems simple here, get a bigger tank for your other fish, then you have a 5 gal which would be a great home for a single betta.


----------



## ddawgs3 (May 13, 2010)

Thanks guys! Great advice!


----------



## ddawgs3 (May 13, 2010)

Im taking the catfish out. Thankyou!


----------

